# EDC Benchmade and Spyderco



## JoshL (Jul 25, 2020)

I love the bugout and usually alternate those for my EDC. I also love Nimavarvus (sp.) I don't use the fixed blade much but I do keep it on my war belt. Sometimes I'll carry my spydercos just to mix it up. They are both amazing brands but I prefer Benchmade based on nothing but pure preference.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Love my Benchmade.

I never leave home without it.


----------



## JoshL (Jul 25, 2020)

Robie said:


> Love my Benchmade.
> 
> I never leave home without it.[/QUOTE @Robie I don't either! I also carry my cold steel urban edge neck knife bc sometimes I'm canoeing or kayaking with no pockets. I'm not willing to risk losing my $100+ knives.


----------



## JoshL (Jul 25, 2020)

Robie said:


> Love my Benchmade.
> 
> I never leave home without it.


 @Robie the more spydercos I buy, the more I'm liking them too.


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

I do not doubt the quality of Spyderco knives, I just dislike the aesthetics of the hump on the back of the blade. I am a Benchmade fan! Love the axis lock! Currently I only have 4 but have had 4 others, 3 given to sons pre deployment and one lost. The 943 is my all time favorite and is always with me anytime I have pants on.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Butler Ford*, I was in the same frame of mind about Spydercos re: the hump--until I bought one. I bought a plain edge first, and was surprised to see how smoothly it sliced from back to tip.

I think I have three or four of them now. My main concern early on was if the edges and engagement would wear or change over time. I did not have to worry.


----------

